# Pin pulled, grenade tossed, waiting for impact!



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally, after just over a year, I have started the process of divorcing Lieceratops. Hate giving him what he says he wants, but I have put my own touches on it. He ain't getting what he wants without consequences.

Lawyer will send me the email (draft version) for L. Lawyer wants to be non-adversial in his approach, trying the "Collabrative Divorce". Response, if there is one, will indicate where L is in this.

L tried last year to get me to agree to do a uncontested divorce settlement agreement. When I "tweaked" some offers/proposals he made, he balked. There have been 3 attempts on this agreement and now it's at a stalemate. So I took it in my hands to get this over and done with, oh so weary of the foot dragging. Think it may be possible (on his part) that the longer it takes to get the divorce, he can hide behind the legality of being married in order to avoid any possibility of marriage to TW (if that's what she wants). I truly don't know, getting in someone else's mind is a dangerous thing, too many landmines.

So, I guess I can only wait and see what his reaction will be.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

good for you.
the best thing is to get it done and over with and start with the moving forward with your life.

leave her to have to deal with him on her own.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, the lawyer has sent the email to Lie proposing Collabrative Divorce and outlining what he originally offered to pay. Now I'm just waiting to see what comes of it. Lawyer had asked me to send an email advising L that he would be receiving an email from <insert name> . Did so, L asked who <insert name> was, that he wasn't going to open email from someone he didn't know. Figured out that so and so was a lawyer and immediately L got defensive to the point of threatening me, saying he guesses that he'll go to jail cause he can't (read as won't) do anything. He's already gotten another job so being unemployed doesn't wash.

Haven't told the kids (grown) but DS knew I was going to do this when I had the $$$. Didn't tell DD as I didn't want to put her in the middle since she is with L.

So, I wait for the 4th of July fireworks to begin!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts today, Red...you go, girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not entirely familiar with your story but in using the monikers that you have chosen for your STBXH indicates a great deal of anger on your part toward him. This, of course, is natural under the circumstances. Since you tried the uncontested thing, are you now trying a contested divorce?


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Married in VA said:


> I'm not entirely familiar with your story but in using the monikers that you have chosen for your STBXH indicates a great deal of anger on your part toward him. This, of course, is natural under the circumstances. Since you tried the uncontested thing, are you now trying a contested divorce?


Yes, I'm angry at him, for so much. But it is beginning to lessen in degree. Full details can be found on the thread entitled "He dropped a bomb on me". Read that then suggest an appropriate level of anger to be felt at this point in time.

Still trying to do Collabrative divorce with assistance from lawyer. Got email from STBXH that seems to be agreeable. Should be, after all it's what he initially said he'd do. But we shall see.


----------

